# A new baby?



## JByrnes (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a older rat here.. She's very alone. I'm going away to college and won't be home as often. I live on Long Island, NY. I was wondering if I could adopt a baby or of that wouldn't be a good outcome. I'm open for suggestions and playmates. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?location=New+York%2C+NY&animal=Small%2B%26%2BFurry&primary_breed=Rat&distance=&pet_name=


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

Depending on how old your current rat is and whether or not you want to continue owning rats after she passes, I would recommend getting 2 babies. That way when your current girl passes you won't have a young lonely rat.


----------

